# slip rear axle?



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I read pshoe64's comment in gen discussion's "crazy reasons" about how he made a a special slip rear axle for oval racing. My question is how did he do this?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Probably used a rear axle from Tyco TCR (or Command Control), or an Afx version.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Pshoe64 answered my ? in general discussion under "crazy reason".

He took a regular axle and filed the splines on that axle on the side he will use as the left side. Then you take a washer & solder it on the filed end of the axle to keep the wheel in checkfrom flying off. Easy simple & of course I didn't think about it.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here are some pics to go with the very well done description above.
I've done the same with Tyco HP7 rear axles also, but had to enlarge the hole in the rim since the tyco axles are smooth already.

-Paul

AFX style rear axle









From above









With rim in place


----------

